# walmart, walmart, walmart :)



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

LOL!.... Man hubby and I were in there yesterday doin groceries. Well, of course we detoured to HALLOWEEN and man, they have some NEW stuff really inexpensive this year....lights especially,(starting at 2.50- up to about 6.00-7.00 for rope lights) wooohooooo

I am also in LOVE with the skull/bones wind chimes,(8.96) NEAT. I also want the HUGE black raven (13.00, waahhhhh) to sit on top one of my tomb stones. We stood right there in the aisle and made the list, hehehehehe.

I am just so psyched.....

ann~~

"Does this scare you?"
SM- 
little shop 
of horrors


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

We have a brand new WalMart right down the street from us,gotta check it out this weekend.

rod spain


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

To date, I haven't had any TOTs wearing the WalMart smily face. LOL


Personal hygiene 101 from your O.C.C.O.C.P. There's nothing in the air, that's me your smelling.


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

I heard it was because you stole them all to make mini masks out of!lol!

rod spain


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

I already raided our local Wal-Mart and found some goodies, mainly a cheap zombie mask for my yard. They have mini strobe lights and mini black lights, but they looked to me like a waste of money. I figured they wouldn't do enough to be noticed. If anyone tries either of these and likes them let me know.

"The Boogie Man is gonna get ya"


----------



## spookylittlegirl (Sep 8, 2003)

Why does that Raven have to be so expensive???!!! I've looked around and it's the same price everywhere. I mean you can buy electrical equipment (ie lights) for 2 bucks, but a stuffed fake bird you gotta pay $13!!! I do have the samller version because I was too cheap. I was in Wal Mart this morning and they now have a light that is a claw hand pedistal holding one of those purple balls witht he lights that look like lightening bolts inside. Sorrry I forget what it's called. I do so want that!

I'll get you my pretty.
And your little dog too.


----------



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

I recently bought a beautifull large raven from Big Lots for $5.99. It was the only one they had so I was lucky. It is made of rubber so it will be good outside. You wouldn't expect a rubber bird to look so good, but it is really well made and painted. I have an Edgar Allen Poe talking tombstone I made last year that it will sit on.

<center>“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”</center>


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Way to go Wolf,make sure when Wolfleen comes out to put his or her pawprint here on the Forum.Congrats!

rod spain


----------



## Nozoki (Jul 27, 2003)

Must..control...urge...to...spend....Must...wait...for...after...Halloween...sales...

***Trick or treat. Smell my feet. Give me something good to eat.***


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

I just found out that there is supposed to be a brand new WalMart down the street from me somewhere. From all the discussion about Walmart, I will definitely have to check it out today!

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Go David!Go David!And as for you Nozoki! You are in a deep sleep,listen to only me....You will go to WalMart Today and spend lots of money on Halloween stuff!lol.

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Believe it or not, Rod, I've never BEEN to a Walmart before!


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

I'm going to our local thrift shop today to look for cheap junk I can steal motors from. I've got an idea to remotely operate a few drop down props in our garage.[}]

<center>“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”</center>


----------



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

Never been to Wallyworld??!! I'm usually there a couple times a week!

<center>“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”</center>


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*NO DAVID!!! Don't GO! If I can stop at least one of you from being lost to Wal-Mart......Wal-Mart EVIL!!! BAD Wal-Mart!!!!*

http://www.evilsite.org/evil/Wal Mart/

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

As Rod stands atop a WalMart store and yells to the surrounding crowd...,"Shop smart,shop WalMart!"hehehee!

rod spain


----------



## LostboY (Aug 21, 2003)

Yes, Wally-world is evil...but HALLOWEEN STUFF...that overrides the evilness of wally world.

LosT


----------



## spookylittlegirl (Sep 8, 2003)

Is the dollar store evil too? Or am I safe there?

I'll get you my pretty.
And your little dog too.


----------



## LostboY (Aug 21, 2003)

I think if it were the $6.66 cent store, then it would be evil...otherwise you're safe... 

LosT


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

You should open a store called Lucifer's five & dime or instead of 7/11 how about 666?

rod spain


----------



## LostboY (Aug 21, 2003)

Or 667, and call it "Hells Neighbors"

LosT


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Cool!

rod spain


----------



## spookylittlegirl (Sep 8, 2003)

you guys are so quick and so punny.

I'll get you my pretty.
And your little dog too.


----------



## Nozoki (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, I did get paid today. I suppose I could spare a few dollars for some cool stuff.

***Trick or treat. Smell my feet. Give me something good to eat.***


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*If Wal-Mart is lowering prices everday.......How come nothings FREE yet??*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*Did you ever notice if you change the letters around in Wal-Mart it spells "Rat-Mawl"?*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

The best things in life are *FREE*ky!

<center>“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”</center>


----------



## LostboY (Aug 21, 2003)

What about:

AWL TRAM
AWL MART
LAM WART
MAL WART
MALT RAW
MALT WAR
WALT RAM
WALT ARM

I told you Walmart was evil.

LosT


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

The kid is good!

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Now if you turn that around to read "Arm Walt," then Michael Eisner is in real trouble! By the way, did anyone hear that some kid got killed at Disneyland riding the Big Thunder rollercoaster last weekend? The Disney folks are being real hush hush about it! Seems the locomotive separated from the rest of the cars and the whole thing derailed. I rode on that thing twice last May. The way it's built, I didn't think it was possible to derail.

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## sprfly (Oct 19, 2002)

*David,
I didn't hear about that accident at Disneyland. I can't believe that something like that could happen. I must've ridden that ride 100 times or more when I lived in California. I guess you never know...

-fly*


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Well as with "all" man-made thing's there's allway's imperfection. Maybe the safety check's were lacking? The problem with most stores and their sales if you really think about it is, if they have a sale does that mean that the rest of the year they were "over-charging" you in the first place?

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

I've often wondered about that and the use of coupons. Wouldn't it be cheaper to just give you the lower price that spend a fortune printing and processing coupons?

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*Walmart will actually sell things below cost, just to drive someone else out of business*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

And you know, you just wouldn't think that a store selling walls would be all that successful.

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

Its nice to look at all the nice Halloween stuff that Michaels and Joanne Fabrics gets out early, but I notice often when other stores put out identical products that their normal non-sale prices are 50% cheaper.

Big Lots seems to have the best deals - $4.99 for great looking skulls. I bought several.

I haven't seen what Evil-mart has to offer yet this year. I was there a few days ago and they still were still waiting for the school supplies shopping frenzy to die down. I saw only plastic pumpkins and cauldrons waiting on the top shelves.

<center>“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”</center>


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

How bout Target? Have they got their stuff out? I went down to Party City today, and they're loaded for bear. Around my area, Halloween Illusions (A Spirit-style Halloween superstore) is open already too. One thing I've seen in all of them that I MUST have is the sound effects machine! Battery operated, decent speaker and something like eight effects...all of which can be set to 30 or 60 minute repeat. Anybody else seen this thing? It's really cool!


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*No I haven't seen that--What kind of sound effects does it do?Sounds really cool. The only sound effects machines I have are the little lightening and thunder ones, I got them at Party City last year on sale at their preHalloween sale for 10 bucks.*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Each button features a different effect. One is wolves howling. Another is storms and lightening. Another is witches laughing. And so on. They really sound good, too! This is one really cool toy!


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*Sounds great--I need to pick one up. And yes Targe' has their Halloween goodies out--my youngest daughter works there...she may as well just sign her check over to them each week. We're having a preHalloween Halloween party tomorrow night, just so she can put up the stuff NOW. It's not really a bad idea--because of the yard haunt we never get to have just a Halloween party--SOOoo I guess I'm partying tomorrow night.*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

A pre-Halloween Halloween party sounds all kinds of cool! Wish someone would invite ME to one! Working Shipwreck every year, I haven't been to a decent Halloween party since the Point Ferman Lighthouse party in 99.


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*awww I'm sorry hon--yeah we haven't had a party for ourselves in about 7 years. When is your try-outs or what ever you call it. *

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Next Thursday at six. Everybody involved is really psyched!


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*Something else, how are you going to go to Knotts' working at Shipwreck?*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Knott's has lots more nights of Halloween Haunt than we have of Shipwreck, m'dear. They're up and running for some 25 nights, while our show is only up for 17 nights. There's always a way for something special like this!!!

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*Well, we'll most likely be going on a Saturday night.*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Well, if nothing else, I'll call in sick that night. I would miss this for the world.


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## phantom (Aug 7, 2003)

i heard that wal-mart had a animated tree, or is that another store? Going today to check out the stuff. 

last time i went there was a sign blocking the aisle telling us that halloween was on the 31st. and when the aisle is blocked, it takes one week to get all the stuff out. 

sincerly Phantom.


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

David,you don't need to call in sick!You are SICK,TWISTED AND DEMENTED!!!JUST like the rest of us!BWAHAHAHA!

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Oh yeah. That's true, isn't it? I forgot what with the thorozine and all.

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Good one,bro!

rod spain


----------



## Spooky Chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

The Wallmart where I live has more Halloween stuff than they have ever had before. There is 4 isles full of things!! It was like being in heavan!


----------



## Pugsly (Mar 10, 2003)

Phantom, I believe the animated tree that you're looking for is at Menards, not Wal Mart. I was at both Menards, and Wally world yesterday, and I saw one at Menards, but not Wal Mart. By the way, I was impressed at the amount of cool Halloween stuff that Menards has. They even have Spooky town items. They are called by a different name, but I am positive they are the same items that Lemax puts out in their Spooky Town line. They had a haunted funeral home, a haunted Gallion, several haunted houses, and accesories.

Pugsly


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

I can just beat myself. I haven't been to Wally World yet. I guess I just don't want to make the drive.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Why beat yourself Creepy,let us do it!Yuk!YUK!Looks like you're doing good enough on your own!

rod spain


----------



## Butchie (Sep 8, 2003)

All this talk about Wal-Mart reminds me of a book called "The Store"
by Bentley Littel. The story is about a retail store that moves into
a little town and slowy take over the town. Anybody else read this book or any thing by Bentley Littel . Most of his book are creepy.


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*That's exactly what Walmart has been doing all across our nation--They set up shop, stay just long enough to run all the small business' out, then they move on.....leaving ghost towns everywhere. People are doing their best to try and keep them out of their towns, and some of them are even winning! Yeah for them!! It's so sad what's is happening, and people out here are just ignoring it--going about their merry way feeding Evil-mart, just to save money--They might as well be buying from HITLER!*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*Sorry Butchie, Welcome to the Halloween Home for the Halloween demented--Come! Tell us about yourself--What's your Halloween obsession?*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Must go to WAL MART!Must go to WAL MART! MUST...oh hi Butchie,welcome!Must go to WAL MART!

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

don't sugar coat it, Wicked. How do you REALLY feel about Walmart?

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Ya wanna know da trute?Can ya handle da trute?!I hate it,It's always crowded,the people that work there are mindless and half of them act like they don't speak English.Well maybe they can't if they are from another planet.Now Home Depot & Target are ok.Not taken over too much by aliens.YET!!!BWAHAHAHA!

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Wow. Looks like I'm not missing anything at that.

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------

